# Wide Body Turbo Altima



## Guerrero (Oct 21, 2002)

Check her out here:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2353064


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hey! Been a while since you've posted any updates. Still looking badass as usual.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

Now.. that shit is HOT. . . . HOT TIMES FIFTY ELEVEN...


----------

